# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 14)



## ripjack13 (Apr 2, 2017)

*Whats the longest amount of time you've spent away from woodworking?*







**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course residents named Ken from Thornton, CO and the  and the doc too...


----------



## Brink (Apr 2, 2017)

Two months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 2, 2017)

Probably the 2 months I spent trying to clean the shop starting at the end of December last year. Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 2, 2017)

About 10 years. It was when I was married to my first wife. I do not know why I stopped wood working, probably a lot of reasons. My priorities changed, had a real short basement and I had to walk around in it hunched over, the basement had water issues as well. I was also totally dedicated to a lawn and landscape business that took up all of my time, I made many sacrifices to make that business a success and it was. I had a one car garage that used to be a carriage house, it was framed in 4x4 red oak and you couldn't pound a nail in it. That was my mechanical garage and where I maintained and rebuilt the lawn equipment, and worked on my snowmobiles and motorcycles. Then a child was born and we had a property that we spent a lot of time on. we had a boat and fished a lot too. There simply was no time for wood working. But I never sold the craftsman table saw that I purchased right out of high school, I still have it, although it has been rebuilt and the top reground. After the divorce that I never saw coming, I started some small wood working projects and realized how much I missed it, it was my therapy. I built a small shop in the basement of my house and a work bench, it was very sparse compared to what I have now. But boy was I happy to be wood working again! As long as I am physically able to do it I will never stop wood working again. So fast forward, another marriage and new shop which was bigger and better than what I had, another divorce and a new shop build again. And this one is better than the last one, it's nearly complete and I can't wait to make some of the projects that I want to make for me! I was on a couple of forums mostly as a lurker that kept me interested in wood working and challenged me to try new things. I found Kevin on one of them and followed him here, this is where I learned what an amazing community of wood worker was out there. So now between my love of milling wood, finding it, re purposing it, working it, my new shop, and this community, I will never again stop wood working. The exception being like now, short breaks to heal from injuries or health reasons, but even then I am here with you all living vicariously through you all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 2, 2017)

always playing with wood in one way or another- in the woods with gramps as a kid- construction -furniture -boxes or just buying and selling. Have had a lull in building stuff for almost 2 years- just no creative juices flowing. Getting ready to dive back into boxes though... Have plenty of things on Honey do list....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Apr 2, 2017)

I stopped from the time I was out of high school until 2007. Never put more than a day now. Sometimes I just go and sit, think about the mess and other times I just sit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 2, 2017)

CWS said:


> Sometimes I just go and sit, think about the mess and other times I just sit.


I can relate, sometimes I just grab a cup of coffee and sit in my shop because I like the atmosphere and just let my mind wander and day dream. It was especially nice when I brought the load of fresh cut walnut turning blanks into the shop, it smelled wonderful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DcoTim1 (Apr 2, 2017)

3.5 years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 2, 2017)

45 seconds

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

Maybe a week when I went on vacation and didn't have to work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 2, 2017)

My shop is an un air conditioned garage.....in Florida! Need I say more. May till August is a brutal time to be out there. I will tinker a bit in the evening but nothing serious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 2, 2017)

Ray D said:


> My shop is an un air conditioned garage.....in Florida! Need I say more. May till August is a brutal time to be out there. I will tinker a bit in the evening but nothing serious.



I'll trade ya my 40° shop from November to March for your May till August....


----------



## Ray D (Apr 2, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I'll trade ya my 40° shop from November to March for your May till August....


Have you been to Florida in June or July ? Lol. It can be pretty rough. Then again, a 40 degree shop is not my idea of comfort either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 2, 2017)

I'd rather sweat....it's hard bulking up in clothes and trying to move comfortable...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 2, 2017)

Solution is a basement shop, cool in the summer, warm in the winter. I do not like sweating, I'll take the 40 degree shop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 2, 2017)

I've gone several months without doing much in the shop. I've been in a turning funk for most of the past year, but I'll still go out there even if it's just to sweep up and organize for a bit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ray D (Apr 2, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Solution is a basement shop, cool in the summer, warm in the winter. I do not like sweating, I'll take the 40 degree shop.


 Ya don't see many basements in Florida ....in fact I have never been in a home here that had a basement. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Apr 2, 2017)

I don't fit the question well.... Before I startted practice here 20 ish years ago, woodworking was something that I did as a need arose because I didn't have a "shop"-- just occasional room in a garage or patio. 
Now I have the shop of most folks dreams and room for all the eqipment I want to afford/use (God is good). Now it's never more than a few days or a week that I'm away from making chips/curlies/sawdust. Just like now--- waiting for a release to resume activities soon as the leg heals.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 3, 2017)

The 2 days it took me to move here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Apr 3, 2017)

I really didn't do much woodworking when I was younger. Did a bit here and there, nothing to speak of. Then the divorce happened and I picked up a lathe. Gradually got back into more wood stuff. Then we moved. Between getting the old house ready to sell and now finishing up the basement in the new house shop time has been pretty sparse recently. However it's not something I intend on spending a lot of time away from on a regular basis. Vacations with family - sure. I'm putting in for a week off of work just to spend time in the shop. We don't have any extended trips planned so I need to use up that PTO or I just lose it. Can't think of a better way to spend than out in the shop (if we aren't spending time with family in Ohio, that is.)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 3, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I've gone several months without doing much in the shop. I've been in a turning funk for most of the past year, but I'll still go out there even if it's just to sweep up and organize for a bit.



Time for you to get into knife making

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

